# Sakura, markal, mean streaks



## RSTY802510 (Nov 29, 2014)

Im currently using sakura yellows, orange, white, and blacks.
Which colors y'all's favorite other then white&black.
Or do you prefer markal or mean streaks? 
Ohh and krink just started making streakers too


----------



## Johnny P (Nov 29, 2014)

I just found a new brand at Fastenal...Rock River...it's a solid paint stick a lot like the Sakura brand. I think the Sakura style writes smoother than the Markal. Found a full Dykem (it was like a Markall brand paint stick by the tracks in KCMO! I have both styles in my bag now. 

Oh ya...i always stick to white and black...guess I'm just boring...


----------



## RSTY802510 (Nov 29, 2014)

Johnny P said:


> I just found a new brand at Fastenal...Rock River...it's a solid paint stick a lot like the Sakura brand. I think the Sakura style writes smoother than the Markal. Found a full Dykem (it was like a Markall brand paint stick by the tracks in KCMO! I have both styles in my bag now.
> 
> Oh ya...i always stick to white and black...guess I'm just boring...


I agree the sakuras write way smoother but if the metals rough even slightly it seems to eat them up. Even when im light on the tip. White and black do show the best but theyre usually sold out at art stores too. And i like to dabble in other coolers. Pink sakuras look rad


----------



## SnakeOilWilly (Nov 29, 2014)

Markal you get twice the paint for half the price. as long as you keep a chisel tip on it it writes like a sakura. never used mean streak.


----------



## RSTY802510 (Nov 29, 2014)

SnakeOilWilly said:


> Markal you get twice the paint for half the price. as long as you keep a chisel tip on it it writes like a sakura. never used mean streak.


Mean streaks are the easiest to find really. Sharpie makes them. But i think they only come in white


----------



## Johnny P (Nov 29, 2014)

Fastenal sells Markal and some sort of brand for the Sakura types..Rcok River at the Fastenal down here...I still have yet to see the Sharpie kind yet..


----------



## RSTY802510 (Nov 29, 2014)

Johnny P said:


> Fastenal sells Markal and some sort of brand for the Sakura types..Rcok River at the Fastenal down here...I still have yet to see the Sharpie kind yet..


Staples got em


----------



## Johnny P (Nov 29, 2014)

That's what everyone says


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Nov 30, 2014)

I prefer Sakuras because they're smoother. Also good are livestock markers. They're thicker than Markals and almost as soft as Sakuras. They're made for writing on cows so they're waterproof and don't fade too much in the sun.

I use them for... scrapbooking. Yeah. Let's go with that.


----------



## Johnny P (Nov 30, 2014)

HA! I want to go put my mark on a cow now!


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Dec 14, 2014)

I always like the elmers painters from walmart. Cheap and easy.


----------



## RSTY802510 (Jan 14, 2015)

MolotovMocktail said:


> I prefer Sakuras because they're smoother. Also good are livestock markers. They're thicker than Markals and almost as soft as Sakuras. They're made for writing on cows so they're waterproof and don't fade too much in the sun.
> 
> I use them for... scrapbooking. Yeah. Let's go with that.


i recently got my hands on some of them cattle markers, theyre rad as fuck just hard to keep them from getting crushed in my pack.
also i noticed that the kinda stay greasy for awhile.


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 18, 2015)

I still want to tag up a cow now...


----------

